
Webpack v2 is officially released - mxstbr
https://medium.com/webpack/webpack-2-2-the-final-release-76c3d43bf144
======
veidr
The article says version 2.2. Is the headline wrong, or is there some kind of
weird back story in which versions 2.0 and 2.1 met some strange fate
preventing them from being "officially released"?

~~~
wildpeaks
The headline is not wrong, it is 2.2.0.

The reason is there was apparently an earlier attempt some time ago to release
a v2, but it didn't go through at the time:
[https://twitter.com/TheLarkInn/status/821451320137748481](https://twitter.com/TheLarkInn/status/821451320137748481)

------
aphextron
Can anyone suggest a good resource for getting started with webpack? I've
tried messing around with it before in the past and never figured it out.

~~~
thelarkinn
Sure! webpack.js.org/concepts

------
endergen
Any improvements coming for faster hoy module reloading? I get 2s + most of
the time

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Try tweaking your source map configuration

------
dexwiz
Any big reason to upgrade?

~~~
bokglobule
They added support for lazy loading React modules. Helpful for large SPA-style
apps. [https://webpack.js.org/guides/lazy-load-
react/](https://webpack.js.org/guides/lazy-load-react/)

